# What to feed?



## GrassFarmerGalloway (May 28, 2009)

I'm thinking about getting a pair of does.  I'm thinking about breeding them, and only possibly milking.  Can I have lactating does without feeding grain?  What do I have to feed to achieve that?

Also, how toxic is white clover?  I have a lot of it around, it's in all the pastures, will my goats die?

Same with red maple, oak, pine and hemlock.  I've heard all of these are poisonous.  Is this true?

What veggies are good for goats?


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (May 28, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## Crest Acres Girl (May 28, 2009)

I thought alot of people use white clover as part of their pasture, I would like to know this too because I'm purposely growing white dutch clover and crimson clover for my goats! eep!


----------



## Crest Acres Girl (May 28, 2009)

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> I'm thinking about getting a pair of does.  I'm thinking about breeding them, and only possibly milking.  Can I have lactating does without feeding grain?  What do I have to feed to achieve that?
> 
> Also, how toxic is white clover?  I have a lot of it around, it's in all the pastures, will my goats die?
> 
> ...


I heard Red Maple is a no no.(not sure)
 My goats had no problem with Oak and Pine though, they ate dozens of little pine trees. Even people can eat pine needles, its loaded in vitamin C. Hemlock is a known poison and goats should not have any of these. Unless you are talking about Hemlock Tree which is okay for goats to eat

I don't think white clover is toxic...is it?


----------



## bheila (May 28, 2009)

Here's a great website that will answer many many questions you will have.  Be sure to save it into your favorites. 

http://www.fiascofarm.com/goats/index.htm


----------

